# roll call mount snow 4-17



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2008)

powhunter


----------



## reefer (Apr 15, 2008)

powhunter said:


> powhunter



powhunter
reefer


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2008)

powhunter
reefer
2knees


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll be in Florida....


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 15, 2008)

ill be there!  ill see everyone on ego alley


----------



## roark (Apr 15, 2008)

very tempting. will depend on work.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 15, 2008)

was going to until i saw Prem Gas was at $3.85/gal.....its getting nuts...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> was going to until i saw Prem Gas was at $3.85/gal.....its getting nuts...



Make it to VT and fill up on the way home, premium was "only" $3.55 at the Mobil in Wilmington *YESTERDAY*, should still be under $4.00 a gallon by Thursday   uke: :uzi:


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2008)

In.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> was going to until i saw Prem Gas was at $3.85/gal.....its getting nuts...



If you can afford a car that requires premium..you should be able to afford the gas..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If you can afford a car that requires premium..you should be able to afford the gas..


 
He just got new skis for himself and the mrs.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh it's on.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 15, 2008)

Needs more enthusiasm.....


IT'S ON!!!


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 15, 2008)

shapeing up to  be a good crew


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> He just got new skis for himself and the mrs.



good for him..now he should use them..I've been spending mad loot this ski season..some of it on my Credit Card but it's tough to put a price on skiing...AndyZee you should hit Killington this weekend..you need a warmup for Tuckermans..


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> good for him..now he should use them..I've been spending mad loot this ski season..some of it on my Credit Card but it's tough to put a price on skiing...AndyZee you should hit Killington this weekend..you need a warmup for Tuckermans..



Gonna join us for some goose stomping at Snow on your way to K?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll be skiing the backside at Sugarloaf or otherwise skiing in the glades at Saddleback.

Have fun everyone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like I can make this...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like a good size crew, I'm sorry that I'll miss it...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2008)

damn you bastards and your ability to take off midweek days on a whim


....I'm in the wrong line of work.  

Have fun all!

I'm stuck jonesing until Saturday


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks like I can make this...



Rock those 1080 Moguls, brotha! 8)


----------



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks like I can make this...




very excellent


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2008)

powhunter said:


> very excellent



Sick bump crew forming. Come on GSS. Join the fun! You can meet MrMagic, the man who coined "goose stompin'"! :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Rock those 1080 Moguls, brotha! 8)



They are ready to go....Have been sitting by my front door since I got back from Okmeo...The wife loves that :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2008)

wow this is quite the group of bumpers showing.  

in the immortal words of flounder

THIS IS GONNA BE GREAT!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 16, 2008)

I was planning on going to Killington, but...

Decision will be made tomorrow night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sick bump crew forming. Come on GSS. Join the fun! You can meet MrMagic, the man who coined "goose stompin'"! :lol:



I have work..


----------



## powhunter (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking like


powhunter
reefer
2knees
MrMagic
Greg
Allskiing
Powbumps ?
Mondeo?


yea bring it on

steve


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2008)

hey steve, what about crazy john?  Can he come out and play tomorrow?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 16, 2008)

hes working the old lady....not sure yet

steve


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

The field on Ego is pretty long:



The 180 crew is probably cutting those lines up nice for us right now. Full on sun and 65*F tomorrow. It's the day us bumpers have been dreaming about all season.


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 16, 2008)

where and what time is everyone meeting at?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2008)

base of the summit quad maybe?  i would propose 11ish to let everyone make their arrival/give the snow some time to soften.


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 16, 2008)

11 am  at the base of the grand summit chair sounds like a plan


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> 11 am  at the base of the grand summit chair sounds like a plan



Sounds perfect to me. Bring the SPF! 8)


----------



## powbmps (Apr 16, 2008)

11 sounds good.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 16, 2008)

see ya at 11

steve


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 16, 2008)

11 it is!!


----------



## roark (Apr 16, 2008)

Confirmed with work, I'm in.


----------



## roark (Apr 16, 2008)

just spoke with djspookman, in as well.


----------



## roark (Apr 16, 2008)

powhunter
reefer
2knees
MrMagic
Greg
ALLSKIING
powbmps
roark
djspookman

possible:
Mondeo


----------



## roark (Apr 16, 2008)

+1

b/c I don't think I've ever tossed up 4 posts in a row before. 

Ripcord, Jaws, The Plunge, Epiphany, Uncles, Upper Ledge, .... all still open.... F Yeah!


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

Gonna be a full on corn and bump fest. Plus I want to hit Ripcord and all open woods on TNF just because I haven't ski any of that yet.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm in.


----------

